# Amazing skills......



## Torch (May 13, 2011)

How much runway do you need for your aircraft? [VIDEO]


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 13, 2011)

WOW, that's impressive.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 13, 2011)

YUP!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2011)

Impressive!


----------



## tyrodtom (May 13, 2011)

I've seen some impressive takeoffs by Helio Air Couriers and Pilatus Porters, when I was in Asia, but they couldn't beat that.
But I never saw them taking off lightly loaded.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 13, 2011)

kjhchfvhhjjhdffdvs *picks up jaw from keyboard*


----------



## Crimea_River (May 13, 2011)

If I learned that, I could fly to work and land in my driveway!


----------



## Wildcat (May 13, 2011)

Very impressive!


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2011)

Great stuff - love the Mighty Maule !


----------



## bobbysocks (May 15, 2011)

with the wheels and other mods i am guessing these are planes used in alaska ( or elsewhere )for flying in the bush. at any rate that IS impressive.


----------



## N4521U (May 16, 2011)

He, she, could land on railroad ties with them big a$$ tires!!!!!!!!!!! What fun that would be to t/o and land like that! wahoo


----------



## gwalch (May 19, 2011)

Holy Moly Batman!!!


----------



## razor1uk (May 19, 2011)

Storch-like abilities plus skill = OMG!


----------

